# Hello, new member



## edwardmw (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello, 
This is my first post on this site.
I am an Audio Visual Production specialist with the National Park Service.
I have been involved in production in one from or another for the last couple of decades. I am looking forward to gaining knowledge and information on this site, and hopefully will be able to offer some of my own on occasion.
Thanks, 
edwardmw


----------



## rochem (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to CB! If you don't mind, can you share a little more about what you do? What exactly does being an A/V Specialist for the National Parks Service entail? Do you travel all around the country, or do you have one main venue where you operate? 

Make good friends with the Search feature, as there is a wealth of valuable information available for anyone who goes looking. Also, feel free to step in and answer a question if you know an answer.


----------

